# Riguardo nvidia-drivers , opzione "allow flipping".

## ciro64

Ave ... perdonate mia ignoranza ... ma ... vedo che negli nvidia-settings è abilitata di default l'opzione "Allow flipping".

mumble mumble ... è conveniente ?

Come e su cosa agisce ?

Grazie per ogni "delucidazione"  :Smile: 

----------

